# eos frogs - photo thread



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be posting my pictures here... It will be a mix of cell phone pics and dslr pics... 

I'll kick it off with a few cell phone pics

20 gallon long d. leucomelas tank:









one of the inhabitants:









20 gallon long p. terribilis 'mint' tank









one of the inhabitants:









20 gallon high r. ventrimaculata 'french guyana' (now r. amazonica)









one of the inhabitants... this is the very fertile lady









26 gallon bowfront - no inhabitants except for one of the vent tads in a deli cup in the water










That's all for now... My collection isn't as big as it was before, so hopefully yall don't get bored seeing the same few frogs over and over.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice shots and tanks. What's the plant in the right-ish foreground of the last picture? Looks sort of like some Pleurothallid orchid (but I don't think it is), but one with a very attractive growth habit.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks... that's philodendron 'wend imbe' .... one of my faves along with the oak leaf creeping fig... I got 'em in every tank


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Are those mangroves in the 26 gal's water feature? I love the vertical dimension they add to the set up.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

eos said:


> Thanks... that's philodendron 'wend imbe' .... one of my faves along with the oak leaf creeping fig... I got 'em in every tank


One of my favorites as well, all-around awesome viv plant. Wish my "quercifolia" would do as well as yours. I really like how you keep most of the plants basic (i.e. no crazy colors) to keep the frogs the focus of attention.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

you have very nice looking vivs!! I love how grown in they are!


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

Is that a little skull in front of the 'wend imbe'?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Broseph said:


> Are those mangroves in the 26 gal's water feature? I love the vertical dimension they add to the set up.


Yup. Thanks... I'm afraid they'll need to be taken out in time though.



fieldnstream said:


> One of my favorites as well, all-around awesome viv plant. Wish my "quercifolia" would do as well as yours. I really like how you keep most of the plants basic (i.e. no crazy colors) to keep the frogs the focus of attention.


Thanks... The quercifolia took a while to get started... then once it established itself it just went crazy. I too like to keep my tanks green, with the exception of a few colored broms.



davidadelp said:


> you have very nice looking vivs!! I love how grown in they are!


Thanks... I have father time to thank for the grown in look



Sandwich_Protector said:


> Is that a little skull in front of the 'wend imbe'?


Nope. It's my annoying neighbor that I used a shrink ray on and I buried his body from the neck down.
Just kidding, it's a keychain that came with a bottle of hot sauce (Blair's Hot Sauce Store)


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice Riko! Why the down size?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Riko,i for some reason haven't been able to access this till tonight, computer stuff. I guess,i've wanted to see what you do for along long time now. Mate i don't care if you only have a few vivs or frogs,please show me lots more,the pics are fabulous mate,your frogs look in great condition,and I just love your vivs.
Really enjoyed this thread mate top draw,now c'mon where are the other pics
bring it on
best
Stu


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Everything looks great Riko.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

B-NICE said:


> Nice Riko! Why the down size?


Needed to make some room for a new project that I haven't even gotten to yet... 
I kinda regret selling my other frogs now that I think about it... I had azureus, cobalts and anthonyii... I miss the way tincs look at you. lol



stu&shaz said:


> Hey Riko,i for some reason haven't been able to access this till tonight, computer stuff. I guess,i've wanted to see what you do for along long time now. Mate i don't care if you only have a few vivs or frogs,please show me lots more,the pics are fabulous mate,your frogs look in great condition,and I just love your vivs.
> Really enjoyed this thread mate top draw,now c'mon where are the other pics
> bring it on
> best
> Stu


Thanks Stu... that's good to hear from you... you already know I'm a fan of your vivs as well!



Mitch said:


> Everything looks great Riko.


Thanks man. What frogs ya got now, btw?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

What you looking at?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Really nice frogs..


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice tanks and frogs!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! Always good to see viv's showing that you don't need hundreds of dollars worth of plants to make something that looks good.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

stevenhman said:


> Nice! Always good to see viv's showing that you don't need hundreds of dollars worth of plants to make something that looks good.


Thanks... Definitely don't have hundreds of dollars in plants here... lol


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Minty Fresh


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

minty goodness!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Leucs






























Caption for this one: What you leuc-ing at?


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

> Caption for this one: What you leuc-ing at?


Oh, the horror! Hahaha


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome frogs and tanks. Love how they are simple and natural looking!

Would love to see a cheap old school jap flick but instead of godzilla, replace him with those mints! Love those frogs

Vinny


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Vinnner said:


> Awesome frogs and tanks. Love how they are simple and natural looking!
> 
> Would love to see a cheap old school jap flick but instead of godzilla, replace him with those mints! Love those frogs
> 
> Vinny


Ha! I love these beasts!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice shots Riko!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Mitch...

Check out this new tank I got 











How it looks now:









The bottom of the clay cracked and fell apart a little bit on the drive home, so I improvised a lil bit to repair it

I think I got rid of most of the slugs... at least the big ones, I'm only seeing small ones now.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Some tadpole shots

Most recent one - hatch out date: 3.11









This one hatched out some time in December... should be getting legs soon.










*edit*
These are vent (amazonicus) tads


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Lookin good man. Is that frogbit in those cups?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

stevenhman said:


> Lookin good man. Is that frogbit in those cups?


Thanks. Yup it's frogbit.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

My very first time witnessing "backpacking" ...Really exciting to see in person instead of videos and such.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

I really like how you have your tanks set up.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I really like how you have your tanks set up.


Thanks!

.....


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

amazing...hopefully I will see the same some day, buying my first frog in one month.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Spring time brings new life!

Laid a clutch of 6 last night...


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

awsome natural looking tanks and not too wet. I absolutely love them . Good size too =)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple from last night...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

When did I become a ghost?!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


>


What line are these? Very nice!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> What line are these? Very nice!


John Achilli line. Lol. Duno the original line though.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Some more leuc shots


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

PM sent.....


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Riko I just realized I never sent you a message back.

My male is from Shroom about 5-6 years ago, other male is from Andy at brooklyn dart frogs, and the female I'm not sure

Jake if you are interested I have froglets available, shoot me a pm


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

No worries, John. I also tend to forget sometimes.


Anyway, back to some more pics

leucomelas

















mints

























vents


































AND..... last but not least, a rare sight in my frog room - mantella pulchra (I think)

I've had this frog for years, and I rarely see him outside the foliage


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

More great pics Riko! The mints are big bubbas. Love the new viv man, clay is so awesome (when it actually works). Keep em comin!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like these vivs, very naturalistic!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys... the mints are actually on a diet as of late.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

great pictures of your frogs, I love the mint's tank and the mints


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Full tank shots pretty please.???

Jake


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They're on the 1st page 

They haven't changed much from when I shot those, but I'll take some soon.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Whoops. I was referring to the mantella's tank.. so it should be 'shot' not 'shots'. Did you post that one? I didn't see it.

Jake


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Haven't gotten around to it.

However, here's a pic from last week... one of the vent tads have tiny back legs now. Yay. Color is coming in too.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Not a frog, but here's a cool snail I ran across in the woods.
Anyone know what it is?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Pic of the oldest tad from tonight









And... the first pitcher that this plant has thrown out in about a year and some change


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I still miss your old photo thread where they got removed because of the hosting site 

Those tanks were so beautiful (not that the ones you have now are any less so).


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wallace Grover said:


> I still miss your old photo thread where they got removed because of the hosting site
> 
> Those tanks were so beautiful (not that the ones you have now are any less so).


Thanks, and thanks. Unfortunately about 90% of those files are gone. The other 10%... my laziness in looking for them on my old machine is to blame.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah! Found some of my older pics!

Cobalts/Tank

































Azureus/Tank









































Santa Isabelas Froglets

























a random mushroom


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

And some pics from this last night after a quick trimming and the vents today after lights on

Mints tank









Leucs tank










Wake up


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you so much, they're gorgeous!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wallace Grover said:


> Thank you so much, they're gorgeous!


No prob. I sure do miss those frogs and tanks.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Little slices of nature... 

Jake


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking thru my old pics... I found this, one of my faves









This too


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Its eating the Easter bunny! 

Jake


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mints:





























Leucs:



















Cleaning the glass last night and this little one decides to hop along for the ride











Vents:

Mom


















Tad


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Been a while... Pics from tonight.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

your vivs and frogs look great! Love the moss growing in the last photo, I can never get moss to grow good


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Did you plan for your watch to match your frog?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice pictures, is that my clay background I see?


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice pics and nice tanks! You have some great looking Leucs. How many are you keeping in the 20g?


----------



## nbutler (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome set-ups!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Nice pictures, is that my clay background I see?


Ha... why yes it is. It's holding up pretty well even after I ripped out all of the ficus (It was a painful process!)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

grantska said:


> Nice pics and nice tanks! You have some great looking Leucs. How many are you keeping in the 20g?


Thanks. I have 2 in the 20, and 3 in another tank.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

eos said:


> Ha... why yes it is. It's holding up pretty well even after I ripped out all of the ficus (It was a painful process!)


Pretty cool, glad to hear that!


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Cool tanks..


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Pretty cool, glad to hear that!


Yea, it's a work in progress.... I'm still adding some little odds and ends to the tank. It might end up being filled with all sorta of driftwood.



karag said:


> Cool tanks..


Thanks!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple from this week

























































And one of two new additions to one of my tanks.. anubias nana on driftwood (the other one is in the first 2 pics). Growing nicely in there... it's even flowering now.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Been a while... Here's a few from the past couple of weeks..

New addition - Ancon Hill Auratus






























And a couple of baby vents that came OOTW recently





























Leucomelas












Some shrooms I ran across on a hike




















and my ornate pacman havin a lil snack


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

riko u have amazing tanks and frogs thanks for sharing and inspiring this noob


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Riko its all looking better than ever dude,seriously like that anubia shot,and the first shroom pic. I don't really want to single out particular frogs,they all look in superb fettle
well done bro
Stu


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

nice pic's and setup EOS!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Couple of new ones


----------



## jeb102385 (Sep 27, 2011)

the frogs are looking good.... i have always liked my leucs!!


----------



## nhaislip (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice mints!


----------



## Chirkk (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice pics! Do you have an updated FTS of the vent's tank?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Is that pacman eating a garter snake?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jeb102385 said:


> the frogs are looking good.... i have always liked my leucs!!





nhaislip said:


> Nice mints!


Thanks! 



Chirkk said:


> Nice pics! Do you have an updated FTS of the vent's tank?


Not at the moment... I might be taking FTS of my tanks tonight so stay tuned.



pdfCrazy said:


> Is that pacman eating a garter snake?


Yes.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Pics from last night

Let's start with a couple FTS

30 high - leucs









20 high - amazonicus

























Mint









Leuc









Amazonicus


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Couple more minty fresh pics from last night




















And a couple of randoms


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

As always, beautiful pics and beautiful frogs!

I love the minature oak leaf fig! I definitely want to get some of that. Especially for my next build!

-Chris


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks. Yea, the oak leaf fig is one of my all time faves. If you can't find any local, I can ship out some cuttings for you if you want.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mints and Mushrooms


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Riko, great pics as usual! I really like the way the 20 is growing in, way jealous of how your quercifolia is doing...mine is sloooooow growing. Diggin the mushrooms too.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep...agreed!

-Chris


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice pics man! I love the Leucs. They never shy away from the camera! What kind of mosses do you have growing in there and where did you procure them?

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Field, mine took some time before it got to where it is now. Just gotta find the right spot for it and once it gets going, it gets going!

Regarding the mosses, unfortunately, I have no idea what they are. The moss on the rock that the leuc is on, I got that rock from somewhere in the woods out in PA somewhere. The moss on the background of the 30 was there when I got the tank... I didn't feel the need to redo the background when I redid the tank. The only moss I can ID is the one on the foreground of the 20 gal amazonicus tank, it's the tropical moss from Black Jungle.

Anyway, more pics from last night. (I posted these in the Share your fungi thread also, so sorry if you're seeing it twice)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah! The ET fern that I stuck into the clay is finally showing signs of growth after a couple months..










And its neighbor... Don't know what kind of fern this is, but it looked cool so I put it in there.










And a couple mint shots.


















and some shrooms 



















And a shameless plug... anyone interested in this? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/86571-fs-planted-20-gal-long.html


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Riko...
It's rosie.
What a great thread and your photos are fantastic as always.
I finally got into Darts after 10 years of tree frogs, Pacs, Pyxies and Tomatoes.
I have 7 Leucs and 2 Brazilian Yellowheads. I just finished setting up a 24x24x18
Exo Terra for ....well, I'm not quite sure just yet. 
I think I'm buying some orange Terribilis next week and can hardly wait. While waiting for them, I'm in the beginning stages of setting up a 36x18x18 Exo to house them. Of course,
they won't be ready for anything that big for some time, but it gives me plenty of time to
work on it and allow it to set up.
I may also be getting some Mints in the near future from a friend whose breeding them.
I only wish I had started my interest in Darts a lot sooner. The statement.."so many frogs, so little time", has real meaning for me...I'm 67 now.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

eos said:


>


That's a huge terribilis poop behind that frog...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Riko, is that the clay background from the tank I sold to you? If it is, awesome! I'd love to see some more shots of that vivarium.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

froggie4queen said:


> Hi Riko...
> It's rosie.
> What a great thread and your photos are fantastic as always.
> I finally got into Darts after 10 years of tree frogs, Pacs, Pyxies and Tomatoes.
> ...


Rosie! You will absolutely love the terribs... they'll remind you of pyxies, but in dart frog form. I love my mints and will eventually get a bigger tank and a couple more of them. Good to see you chiming in here  and don't worry, there's plenty of time for plenty of darts 




JaredJ said:


> That's a huge terribilis poop behind that frog...


Big frogs, big poops. lol



Mitch said:


> Riko, is that the clay background from the tank I sold to you? If it is, awesome! I'd love to see some more shots of that vivarium.


Yea, Mitch. Same one. Had a few chunks fall out a while back, but everything is holding up nicely now. Here's a quick FTS... I'll try and take some more pics tomorrow maybe... Gotta clean the glass


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Been a while since I updated this. I've moved to a new place, so I no longer have a frog room... Tanks are just scattered throughout the house. I'll get some updated FTS soon.


I _do_ have some new acquisitions, though... they're in a temp tank, but here's one that was out and about hunting springs.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful frog! Pretty cool plant that it's using as a playground too!

-Chris


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Chris. I've wanted varaderos for some time now. Luckily someone local had them available. And yes, that plant is an all time fave


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Another shot, just because...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok. Update time.

couple varadero in a grow out tank
















butt shot









amazonicus
















hunting...










some leucs


























aaand some minty goodness




































And some FTS

20 high with amazonicus (FG Vents)









30 high with leucs









20 long with mint terribs











Til next time folks!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I got the varadero as an excuse to build a new tank. Ha! It never ends!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Please teach me how to do that, those are amazing


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks all.

Here's a couple of the new guys


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Geez! Been a looong time.
Some long overdue pics.

My 30 high leucs tank... yes, there's an azureus in there... temporary I guess






























My Mints tanks... grown in a bit




















Amazonicus tank... very overgrown... haven't touched it in a few months



















I dont take pics of these guys enough































and one for kicks


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

eos said:


> Thanks. Yup it's frogbit.


This floater is actually called salvinia natans frogbit is quite a bit larger and is called limnobium laevigatum still very cool of a plant will do better then real frogbit in that style of setup
Dave


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good Riko. Glad to see the 30H is still thriving!


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

What plants do you have in the Amazonicus tank ? 
It looks awesome, very natural ! (one of my favs...any pics during the making of it ?)


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Definitly inspired me, I love the use of the oak leaf


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

snake54320 said:


> What plants do you have in the Amazonicus tank ?
> It looks awesome, very natural ! (one of my favs...any pics during the making of it ?)



Thanks! This tank has come a long way. I don't have any construction pics, but here are some progress pics. Dating back from 2011.

Thanks for prompting me to look thru my photobucket for these... I never really saw the progress this way before.


*April 2011* - was originally gonna use it for mints, but it was too small.









*July 2011* - threw my amazonicus in there










*December 2011*









*February 2012*










*August 2012*









*November 2012*









*Today*










Plants have come and go... but the plants in there now are below:

mostly oak leaf creeping fig and some sort of sellaginella sp taking over

randoms:
alocasia 'poly'
velvet alocasia (i think)
philodendron 'wend imbe'
some random philodendron in the back too
i have anubias in there too
and a brom that i dont know the name of
a lemon button fern that isnt doing too well
and some moss scattered around everywhere

I don't really touch the tank too much.. I just let it get wild... except I trim the alocasias so they dont shade the other plants.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll take this opportunity to post a pic of what that tank looks like now... I did a lot of sellaginella trimming last night... the frogs were out and about right afterwards.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Everything is still looking great Riko

Stu


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good. Very natural looking tanks.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Once again Riko...Wow! Very nice!

-Chris


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Got a couple new low growing plants yesterday, so I'll probably be taking pics when I get them in


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the way it looks natural. Great tank!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The mints and their tank ... pics from a couple hours ago.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, damn... I've been a little out of the game and pretty inactive lately so I figured I'd post some recent pics.

I've downsized quite a bit. I'm down to 3 types of darts nowadays. 2 red galacts, 1 azureus and 1 leuc.

I still have my african bullfrogs and my ornate pacman... and a phelsuma laticauda (day gecko)


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

i love the use of the freshwater mangroves. i was considering doing an entire tank of them. i might still


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks. These mangroves are still in the tank at my mom's house... I think they're dead. The leaves fell off, and they look like they're just sticks in the water. They've been that way for over a year now. They haven't rotted or anything, they're just there.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

How do the red galacs compare to your azure us and leucs?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

What do you mean? Level of boldness? At first they were shy, but now that they're getting bigger and more accustomed to the tank (and the hand that feeds them) they're always out. The azureus will eat out of my hand if I let it. The leuc is the least bold for some strange reason.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

hey riko what kind of tops are you using??


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

tongo said:


> hey riko what kind of tops are you using??


The regular exo-terra tops, with saran wrap underneath... I've said to myself, I'll use this in the meantime while I get glass cut... a year later, I still haven't gotten the glass. lol.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some pics of the bowfront tank that I have at my mom's house right before i trimmed back the ficus. It's super neglected... and I love it. I wish I can keep this at my place instead.

right side with what used to be a waterfall... now it's just a slow trickle









middle... with a nepenthes


















left side... it's a jungle of oak leaf creeping fig










view from the top










and a FTS


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

eos said:


> The regular exo-terra tops, with saran wrap underneath... I've said to myself, I'll use this in the meantime while I get glass cut... a year later, I still haven't gotten the glass. lol.


I got some glass cut at home depot (or lowes?). cheap and easy.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

hypostatic said:


> I got some glass cut at home depot (or lowes?). cheap and easy.


Which location? The home Depot on 35 said they don't cut glass (unless the dude was just being lazy). I've never tried the Loews though.


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

What is that plant you have on the right side that is kind of grassy looking? Very nice looking tank!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

zth8992 said:


> What is that plant you have on the right side that is kind of grassy looking? Very nice looking tank!


Thanks. I think you might be talking about the philodendron 'wend imbe'

https://www.google.com/search?q=phi...7boASj4oG4Bg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1276&bih=639


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

ah it must have been the lowes then (they're both the same in my head). You can give them a call just to make sure. here's the info
2194 State Route 35Phone: (732) 739-9350


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

eos said:


> The regular exo-terra tops, with saran wrap underneath... I've said to myself, I'll use this in the meantime while I get glass cut... a year later, I still haven't gotten the glass. lol.


what? you're using the exo terra screen tops?? haha yeah lowes will cut glass for you. Just remember to get the dimensions right!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

oh yes, that's important too lol. oh and get some fine sandpaper to smooth the edges so you don't cut yourself.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Got some new plants at the NYC frogger meet.

some ficus panama sp. down at the bottom right and also put a clipping into the cork tube up top to see how it grows in that spot. thanks Alex (toxic)









and a clipping of an anthrrium sp. that looks suspect 
 ... thanks Jon (jonrich) also added some ferns from my own collection to the galact tank









here are the two side by side... the tank on the left looks like it could use some pums right? hmmmm










red galacts


















azureus


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like your frog photos, what kind of lens are you using on them?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

All of your frog and plant photos are terrible, get a life! .....



Kidding! Just found this thread, great shots and great looking setups as usual my friend. You may see more of me around here in the near future, I've been getting the itch...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Dart guy 16 said:


> I like your frog photos, what kind of lens are you using on them?


Thanks... Nothing special. There are a few different cameras throughout the thread. Some are from my DSLR (I forgot the model) some are from a Samsung Charge... and the most recent ones are from the Samsung Galaxy S4.



NickBoudin said:


> All of your frog and plant photos are terrible, get a life! .....
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding! Just found this thread, great shots and great looking setups as usual my friend. You may see more of me around here in the near future, I've been getting the itch...



Ha! Thanks man... Scratch away my friend.... scratch away.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Got new plants from the Deep Cut Orchid Society show... any orchid advice is welcome! I kind of just winged where I planted them by recommendation of the vendors.










starting from the top center going clockwise:

masdevallia chaetostoma
bulbophyllum biseriale
sophronitis cernua 
aerangis hyaloides
lepanthes calodictyon x lepanthes telipogoniflora (hybrid)
dryadella cristata


More pics:

Galact tank











































Azureus tank


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

We neeeeed to trade cuttings once things are grown in. 

hahaha


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

JonRich said:


> We neeeeed to trade cuttings once things are grown in.
> 
> hahaha


For sure man... Just hope I don't kill any of these.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Rico,mate you haven't lost the touch,cracking vivs as always,pics are ok too,and I love both the red galacs and the new plants,sometimes I'm real glad I'm in our hobby here...and sometimes I want to be meeting up with you guysI guess now is one of those moments. But that always changes once I get back to our little hoard

thanks so much for sharing all this,it's always an inspiration looking over your threads

best

Stu


----------



## gene0514 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Eos,

You still have that cane toad?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

stu&shaz said:


> Rico,mate you haven't lost the touch,cracking vivs as always,pics are ok too,and I love both the red galacs and the new plants,sometimes I'm real glad I'm in our hobby here...and sometimes I want to be meeting up with you guysI guess now is one of those moments. But that always changes once I get back to our little hoard
> 
> thanks so much for sharing all this,it's always an inspiration looking over your threads
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stu. I always frequent your thread. Quite a sight to see! You've got some lookers yourself!





gene0514 said:


> Hey Eos,
> 
> You still have that cane toad?


Hey Gene,

Unfortunately, I don't. I gave it to my brother in law and I think it passed away about a year ago. Sorry to break the news to you.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

nom nom


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Why did I need permission to post in my own thread earlier?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

lepanthes calodictyon x lepanthes telipogoniflora in bloom


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely plants & frogs Riko, this is a great thread.


----------

